# Fear to Tread Extract!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Black Library has release an extract from _Fear to Tread_. It looks like flashbacks to pre-heresy when Horus still commanded the Luna Wolves.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/fear-to-read.html

_For a moment, Sejanus thought he saw something dark pass over Horus’s face; then the instant was gone. ‘We have dethroned all the gods,’ said the Luna Wolf, ‘and you are only pale shadows of those things.’

The grey let off a hooting cry in its own language and the legion of nephilim advanced, each of them phosphorescing an angry yellow. ‘We will destroy you,’ it said. ‘We outnumber you.’

Horus gave a rueful nod and drew his sword, a massive scimitar-curve of oiled steel and adamantium. ‘You will try,’ he said. ‘But today you face the Emperor’s sons, his warriors. We are the Luna Wolves, and this Legion is the anvil upon which you will be broken.’

From high overhead there was a low crackle and a sound like distant thunder as sonic booms from the upper atmosphere reached the desert floor. Sejanus looked up, his acute eyesight picking out lines of white contrails, hundreds in number, flaring out behind great crimson tears and scarlet-hued hawks as they fell at supersonic speeds towards the silver sands.

‘We are the anvil,’ Horus repeated, pointing with his sword. ‘Now behold the hammer.’

The heavens screamed.

Ejected from the launch tubes of a dozen capital ships and battle-barges in low orbit, a rain of ceramite capsules tore through the outer atmosphere of Melchior and fell like flaming meteors towards the Silver Desert. Falling with them were diving hawks; Stormbirds and assault gunships turning and wheeling through the air towards the gargantuan nephilim encampment.

They were red as blood, red as fury, and within they carried company upon company of the warriors of the IX Legion Astartes. The speed of their assault was the key to victory; the alien invaders and their zealots had successfully been drawn out to confront the massed forces of the Luna Wolves, leaving the defences on their flanks thinned and permeable. But the xenos giants were not slow in their thinking, and the moment they understood that they had been duped, they would attempt to regroup and fortify.

The Blood Angels would not allow that to happen. The nephilim would be broken and cut down, their cohesion shattered by the brutal deep strike that even now was moments from point of impact._

*What are your thoughts?*


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I like it, I do really enjoy the pre Heresy parts and its great to Sejanus get a mention.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Indeed, so now Im kinda interested to see how far this story will span, from pre-heresy to the outbreak or if shorter. I feel it could be like a Fulgrim-type of story.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Very interesting. This book could go either way for me. Swallow's stories have been very hit or miss for me.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is further more for people to read if they wish to. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF//f/fear-to-tread.pdf


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wordle sees this extract as:


----------

